# Any advice on buying a property in Peyia, Southern Cyprus



## swain369 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello,

My wife and I are thinking of buying a fairly cheap apartment in Peyia, Paphos as a holiday home.

We are getting near retirement and would like to spend more time in Cyprus.

I am aware of all the nice things about living in Cyprus but can anyone give me some tips on how to purchase a property and what are the pit-falls to avoid.

Any advice would be appreciated.

lane:


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Well it is certainly a buyers market at the moment and there is a lot to choose from. If you are buying an apartment it will almost certainly be on a complex! So check the management fees and the management arrangements, the management committee etc this area can cause a little heartache if you are not aware, I would also check if the previous owner is paid up on thier fees! Title deeds are of course a must, recent changes to the law have/will make getting deeds potentially easier but having them in your hands is I'm my opinion anyway a must. Use an independent lawyer for the transactions...someone on the site will probably give you the name of a good one. I am not sure if structural surveys are routine over here....I think I would make sure I had one! I am sure there will be lots of information regarding costs etc but get the basics right, check out the area, neighbours, animals etc can all have a detrimental impact on the quality of you life! Good luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't buy off plan through a devloper. You will end up paying far more than the apartment is worth. Also some of the developers are in financial difficulty so you never know what is going to happen.
Buy a resale with title deeds. This will mean it is a slightly older apartment but having title deeds issued safeguards your interests.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

We haven't brought but rent in Peyia , it's a lovely village with many amenities and has everything you need , I haven't regretted living at all in Peyia


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

gasman1065 said:


> We haven't brought but rent in Peyia , it's a lovely village with many amenities and has everything you need , I haven't regretted living at all in Peyia


Its not called little UK for nothing....:second:


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Only simple adcice. RENT first look around. Sus out areas. Then if inclined Buy a property with the existing title deeds.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

expatme said:


> Only simple adcice. RENT first look around. Sus out areas. Then if inclined Buy a property with the existing title deeds.


I completely agree with Expatme. Although your intent is to buy, I would advise you to rent first in order to make sure that you have made the right decision to purchase in Cyprus and that the area you have chosen suits you. Coming to Cyprus for short holidays and living here full time are so different and unless you are absolutely certain, buying immediately could be an expensive mistake. Location is also a key factor. Do you want all amenities and facilities close by, or are you willing to travel for your supermarket shop? Some elevated areas in the Paphos district are a comfortable 2 or 3 degrees cooler in Summer and less humid, but can be quite cold in Winter. What about the barking dogs which you didn't hear when viewing, but will plague your lives once you move in, or the smell from the goat field when the wind turns?

Lots to think about...


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

swain369 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are thinking of buying a fairly cheap apartment in Peyia, Paphos as a holiday home.
> 
> ...


Renting is a good way to start. We have met several couples who rented what they thought was the ideal property and then moved within the first year (ourselves included).


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Peyia may not be your cup of tea baywatch but then pissouri is not everyone's cup of tea either


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

gasman1065 said:


> Peyia may not be your cup of tea baywatch but then pissouri is not everyone's cup of tea either


I have lived in many places in the world and always tried to avoid living in an enclave of countrymen. But that is my way, everyone do as he/she please. But I have the right to an opinion or...


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> I have lived in many places in the world and always tried to avoid living in an enclave of countrymen. But that is my way, everyone do as he/she please. But I have the right to an opinion or...


Don't we just know it….


----------



## swain369 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can you recommend any good websites for finding rental properties?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

swain369 said:


> Can you recommend any good websites for finding rental properties?


Smartrentz Cyprus is used by many with good results

Becky always try to help.

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We've just moved from uk and settled in Mandria (renting). We found our property from Flowron who were extremely helpful and efficient.

Like other replies would advise renting first for all the reasons already stated.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

I would recommend SmartRentz, a family run business who really care...and please look further afield than Peyia which is portrayed as a small village and its not...the centre is quite quaint but it has sprawled out of control, and whips it is "Little Britain" some people like that and why not...but if you want authentic Cypriot living....come over to Polis side...


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Agree Polis is lovely but for us it is just that bit too far away for trips out around the island, which is why we decided on our location, 10 minutes to Paphos, 40 to Limassol

We were looking for an unfurnished villa which admittedly there are fewer on the market. The villa we settled on was marketed as furnished by several agencies all of which are regularly endorsed on here, however it was only Flowron who, knowing the landlord had other properties, enquired whether he would remove the furniture, which he agreed to do, so we were extremely pleased with their service.

MaPa


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Baywatch said:


> Its not called little UK for nothing....:second:


We are now in Peyia, and I know about the reputation for it being called 'Little Britain', but we have a few Cypriots living in our little corner. Equally, we had many Brits around us when we lived in Chloraka and Kissonerga, so we are not all congregating in Peyia!


----------

